
Onboarding Automation Case Study: Winning Back 80% of Our Time - gscott
https://outfunnel.com/onboarding-automation/
======
lifeisstillgood
I have read the article, looked at their site and I still don't get it. I
_think_ the article is about how a company that sends out automated emails,
learnt how to send out automated emails.

But ... nothing is clear - there is a lot of vagueness here - this seems to me
to be a very small part of a sales funnel.

~~~
standrews
Anything particular you were missing from the post? I'm the author and did my
best to share everything that's relevant, but may have missed some parts.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
sorry, long day.

I think it's more I was missing concrete examples - describe the sales team
that is having a problem, why can't they send emails on certain events
themselves, what was preventing this? Why can't the CRM they have help them?
Why can't they use some API to join this up?

I also (and this is from memory) did not quite get why your company (a email
sending company) was having its own problems sending emails on certain CRM
events? I may have misunderstood that part.

But it does raise an interesting question of "business events" \- I feel a
central ledger of events in every business would make so many things simpler -
an eBPF for business

